# Unbelievable, Just Unbelievable!



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You see with my house the porch was attached to the entrance way and that is attached to the family room and that is attached to the dinning room and the kitchen.I used the word was in the sentence above as it is no longer that way. You see Kyle (kwilkinson) removed all of that from my house today. So back to the tent we go.

Kyle and I have formed a friendship here that I personally hope lasts a lifetime. Those of you that know Kyle know what a special person he is. Those that don't know him, should.

I keep every note that sent with every bomb. This one is very special and in many ways hit harder than the actual bomb. Thank you for your kind words Kyle.

A bottle of my favorite scotch, Cragganmore, and a box of Ray Del Mundo Lunch Clubs. I screwed up and listed them as a box buy in my NOOB CC Review. So Kyle figures he would handle the buy part. You just can't say anything around here. 

Seriously, all I can do is say thank you.

I'm off to open that bottle and fire up one of those delicious cigars thanks to a very special friend.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice, Lunch Clubs are TASTY!


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

that has GOT to hurt!!!!


:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Unbelievable indeed :tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet hit:tu

Way cool


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

Truly a nice bomb! Classy and elegant Mass Destruction! the complete package. Good libation and cigar pairing :tu

Good luck putting the house back together.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

That's truly one to remember! WOwzers! :dr


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

NICE HIT! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great hit on one fine brother!!!


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice Hit, that is insane. The carnage, the carnage!!!
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!!! :tu:tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

simply amazing!!! great job and i am sure it is well deserved. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

That is one fantastic bomb... Lunch Clubs are friggin great!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That's not a bomb... its a war! I have never seen anything like it...


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent bomb! The flowers go well with your cigar box too :r.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That's not a bomb... its a war! I have never seen anything like it...


SHADDUP!!!!

Al---- I assure you, the pleasure is all mine! 
P.S.-- I had some Crag on the rocks in your honor tonight.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! :tu :dr

WOWZA!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

box number 4 in a short time, what a joke

Nice one Kyle!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently that's how Kyle rolls! I get all tingly when Al gets shown the love. It's almost as good as watching ****, but you can't use the word **** because when you use the word ****, the system automatically puts in a bunch of little stars.

****

**** 

****

****


Nice job on the hit, Kyle! :tu

Nice pic of the cigar ****, Al!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Poor Al...nah...

GREAT HIT!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is an amazing hit! :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice KaaaaabOOOOOm :tu:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW, that is one nice hit! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like you got a bunch of pleasant evenings set up for you right there!! Well done! :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow...that some great stuff there!!


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

nice hit on a great BOTL! :tu rg up up and away


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Now thats a hit. Way to go. Way to beat the hell out of Al. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Super Suhweeet hit on Al!! Props to you bro!! :tu


A little RG bump headed your way!! :ss


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, total destruction :tu


----------



## J.U72 (Sep 12, 2008)

:tuGood Choice :al


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Vary nice hit!!! :tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

:dr:bl That's awesome man!!


----------

